# Replacement Sub Question



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

First off, Thank you to all who had helped me put together my first HT system on a limitedt budget. Through this Forum I made informed decisions on Receiver selection (Denon 1910), Main speaker selection (PSB T45 & C- 60 Center), use of old satellites for front surrounds, and placement options for the center channel. The fruits of my labor are below. 









For the last piece of this, I am considering replacing the sub which I recycled from my garage. Its an old Eosone that I had lying around 
* Power 55W rms / 77W peak power 
* Frequency Response 32Hz - 200Hz 

I feel I am doing the rest of the system an injustice with this sub. Of course I am on a tight budget with baby coming and all, but wife is sold on the fact that a new one will be black. So, I am down to the Lava 10 or 12 or the Emo 10 or 12. I am 30/30/30 music, movies, gaming (10 just looking at it) but this is an apartment so I dont need the LFE's to shake the place. ABout 12'x20x9'. I just like tight, clean sound for my movies and music. My question boils down to: for my preferences, does a sealed or ported sub make more sense and for the money I am talking about, any opinions on the 2 brands of subs I am looking at ( I can get them both at similar prices, emo being a bit higher)? Finally, what is the benefit of going from 10 to 12" if I am not going to crank it? Thank you in advance for you responses, have a great day.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

A sealed sub will give you a tighter response and will take up less space. A ported will take up more space but will give you more output.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I completely agree with what Dale wrote. I am currently using a sealed subwoofer and have never been more pleased. That being said, companies like SVS, Hsu, and eD, have done a great job with ported designs that still do justice to music while providing tremendous levels of bass for HT for well under 500 Dollars.
Also, the HT is looking great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrarnold58 (Jan 9, 2011)

I own two of the Emotiva Ultra 12 subs and am very satisfied with their performance. I am not familiar with the Lava subs. The Ultra 12s are very musical and provide good low bass respsonse in my room to about 25 Hz. The Emos replaced Def Tech supercube I & II subs. Compared to the Def Techs, the Emos are more musical, for movies and low frequency rumble it's about a push, IMHO.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Personally I would recommend getting an HSU/eD/SVS/Epik/Rythmik/Emotiva first if you can afford them....before getting the Lava. The Lava seems to be making waves as decent budget sub...but if at all possible I would go with one of the others.

I recently purchased an HSU VTF2-M3 and I love it. If I had space (and Wife approval I would order a second).


----------

